# Database Discussions > Sybase >  To remove the white space between column name

## rashid.alavi

Hi all, 
i am trying to get the detials from the tables from sybase DB,here is my query,

select MEMNAME,SCHEDTAB,CMDLINE from tablename,

and i get output as shown below,


 MEMNAME                        SCHEDTAB           
         CMDLINE                    

XXXXXXXX                         XXXXXXXX
         XXXXXXX
YYYYYYYY                         YYYYYYYY
         YYYYYYY

i need to remove the white space between the column , so that output looks good and i can easily copied over to excel sheet,

any help highly appreciated

Mohammed Rashid.

----------


## manost

if the columns are string just concatenate them like 
:

select st1+str2 from test

----------

